# Subsidary unlock code



## jamesdajuggalo (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, im looking for the subsidary unlock code, or how to unlock it to use with a different carrier. my phone is a Nokia 1600 b. Originally its set for tracfone, im trying to unlock to use as a back up for my T-Mobile. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I know this is a week old thread. But I don't think it is legal to have 2 phones with the same number 

BG


----------



## jamesdajuggalo (Jan 3, 2009)

thats not what im attempting, im tryin to get the phone unlocked so i can use my T-Mobile sim card in a tracfone device, just to have as a backup, its perfectly legal just tracfone will not give me the code for the phone bc its not activated and im not traveling over seas with it


----------

